# grille???????



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

what grille does this go on ill trade it for a 240;245 grille if any wants


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like the older 300 series tractors, though it appears a bit shorter and wider than normal.


----------



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

it was a 240 grille after all just bent so badly it didnt look to be a little beating with a rubber mallet all fixed


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, let's see it installed!


----------

